# Worms in mouse poop



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

One of my mice had some worms in her poops today. They were alive and wiggling. What do I use to deworm my little herd?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Depends how many mice you have to treat. If it's just a few, just nip to the pet shop and you can find de-wormer for kittens. The one I tried a long time ago was a chocolate syrup de-wormer for kittens and just a spot applied to the base of the tail was effective, the mice lick it off. If it's a larger quantity of mice you might look at diluting some ivermectin, which treats mice for both internal and external parasites (including worms). I'm sure there are other options but those are the two I'm familiar with myself


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I have ivomec already (I also have dogs and horses). I know for dogs it is 6ug/kg so I can't imagine how small of a dose a mouse would need.. I guess I need to know the dose before I give anything as I don't want anyone to overdose..
I also have pyran and drontal. 
Anyone know anywhere online I could buy wormer specifically for mice / small rodents?
I have about 40 mice.
Anyone know what type of worms those are?


----------

